# looking 4 good ground blind



## bigbrad123

Looking at buying a ground blind for next hunting season. Anyone have any preferences? I will be using it for bow hunting in a partially wooded area overlooking some fields in the eastern part of ND. Not looking at spending $300 for a Primos, so looking for a few other ideas. Want it roomy enough for bow hunting, and maybe even being able to take my young son in a couple years. Thanks in advance.


----------



## barebackjack

Do yourself a favor, spend the money and get the Double Bull. Hands down the BEST there is. Durable, roomy, easy to set up, hunter friendly, the whole package.

Ive hunted out of "cheaper" ones, Ameristeps and others. They just dont last like a DB does.


----------



## AdamFisk

barebackjack said:


> Do yourself a favor, spend the money and get the Double Bull. Hands down the BEST there is. Durable, roomy, easy to set up, hunter friendly, the whole package.
> 
> Ive hunted out of "cheaper" ones, Ameristeps and others. They just dont last like a DB does.


WRONG.....Scheels Boondocks is of the Double Bull quality, for way less money. Go to Scheels, check out their brand name "Boondocks" blind. I've set up and hunted out of both (my brother has a Double Bull). They are both solid blinds. And, you can actually get a snow cover for the Scheels blind. I don't think Double Bull makes one????

The Boondock is usually around $280 I beleive, but it is sometimes on sale for around $230


----------



## Hamm

barebackjack said:


> Ive hunted out of "cheaper" ones, Ameristeps and others. They just dont last like a DB does.


Have to disagree with you 100% on that one BBJ. I've put my Ameristep Penthouse blind through pretty much everything, including leaving it out all of last winter. Still just as effective as when I first got it.

Here it is buried under several feet of snow. Got hit with that first storm in November last year before I got a chance to go bring it in. Red circles are the tie down strings that were attached to the trees.









And here it was this spring when I went out to get it.









I was expecting much, much worse. So I was pleasantly surprised to see that it very little, if any, real damage. I've never used a Double Bull, so I can't say anything about them, but in my opinion, Ameristep makes a pretty durable blind.

Brad, the penthouse is very roomy. I use it for bowhunting, and I could get another person in there very comfortably. And right now it's on sale at cabelas.com. Only $150.


----------



## fishhook

i vote for the predator den blind. check it out. pretty good blind for the $$


----------



## barebackjack

Hamm said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive hunted out of "cheaper" ones, Ameristeps and others. They just dont last like a DB does.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to disagree with you 100% on that one BBJ. I've put my Ameristep Penthouse blind through pretty much everything, including leaving it out all of last winter. Still just as effective as when I first got it.
> 
> Here it is buried under several feet of snow. Got hit with that first storm in November last year before I got a chance to go bring it in. Red circles are the tie down strings that were attached to the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it was this spring when I went out to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting much, much worse. So I was pleasantly surprised to see that it very little, if any, real damage. I've never used a Double Bull, so I can't say anything about them, but in my opinion, Ameristep makes a pretty durable blind.
> 
> Brad, the penthouse is very roomy. I use it for bowhunting, and I could get another person in there very comfortably. And right now it's on sale at cabelas.com. Only $150.
Click to expand...

First off, ill say WOW! 

Than Ill say I think you got pretty damn lucky there.


----------



## djleye

I will second the Scheels blind, I got mine for an even better deal, it was about 1/2 off when I bought it!!!


----------



## Longshot

I have the Scheel's Boondocks, an older Double Bull T5, and an Ameristep Doghouse. The Boondocks and Double Bull are the best ones and haven't used the Ameristep for a long time. Keep in mind the Ameristep was my first and oldest. The one I use most now is the Boondocks.


----------



## CrabClaw

I have two double bull blinds and love them, however, I just purchased a scheels boondock in max 1 camo last week for late season. I will tell you I am already confident in reckomending the scheels over the double bull just for the fact that it has loops all over it to put brush in. I cannot for the life of me understand why double bull blinds don't have this and I know two big bucks picked my blind out this fall as I can never get it brushed in as well as I would like. Another awesome feature with the boondock is the snow cover that you can purchase. I just bought this and am going to try it next week, I think it will be deadly for any type of hunting in the snow. Good luck with finding what is best for you!!


----------



## Nick Roehl

I have a double bull darkhorse and love it. It has a ton of room and has plenty of areas to shoot out of compared to other blinds. I have not had a deer spook from it yet. So I say save the money and get the best blind out there instead of buying a crappy Ameristep.


----------



## Pro V1

cabellas has a primos blind that is 5.5x5.5' on sale for $59 right now.


----------



## blhunter3

I have an Ameristep Brickhouse and it was pretty good the first time I put it together and the second time I tried it all of the metal rod holders broke, I mean all of them. I called Ameristep and told them what happened and they sent a set of all new holders plus five extra two days later and the blind has held up pretty good. Though I have only used it 10 times last fall, I really like it and would recommend it.


----------



## huntin1

Longshot said:


> I have the Scheel's Boondocks, an older Double Bull T5, and an Ameristep Doghouse. The Boondocks and Double Bull are the best ones and haven't used the Ameristep for a long time. Keep in mind the Ameristep was my first and oldest. The one I use most now is the Boondocks.


If I'm not mistaken, the Scheels Boondocks is made for Scheels by Ameristep. Or, at least, so I've been told. There are minor differences, but it is essentially the same as my Ameristep Intimidator blind. Cost is about the same too.



Wingmaster said:


> .....a crappy Ameristep.


Making a statement like this I have to assume that you have no experience with the Ameristep hub style blinds. I did have one of the early Doghouse blinds and they were not the best, but the newer ones and particularly the hub style are far from crappy. I actually like my Intimidator better than plainsman's Double Bull.

huntin1


----------



## bwfsh

I currently have a Scheels Boondocks (made by Ameristep). I like the window setup on the blind and have only broke one rod that has held up with electrical tape for the last 2 years. The fabric is pretty tore up from brush and the zipper broke last year. Overall I was pretty happy with the blind. I am looking at trying a double bull this year, but have never used one. Can anyone tell me if they hold out water as well as the Ameristeps?


----------



## sndhillshntr

bwfsh said:


> I currently have a Scheels Boondocks (made by Ameristep). I like the window setup on the blind and have only broke one rod that has held up with electrical tape for the last 2 years. The fabric is pretty tore up from brush and the zipper broke last year. Overall I was pretty happy with the blind. I am looking at trying a double bull this year, but have never used one. Can anyone tell me if they hold out water as well as the Ameristeps?


I believe the Boondocks have a lifetime warranty, I'd bring it in to your local Scheels and see what they can do.


----------



## Nick Roehl

huntin1 said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Scheel's Boondocks, an older Double Bull T5, and an Ameristep Doghouse. The Boondocks and Double Bull are the best ones and haven't used the Ameristep for a long time. Keep in mind the Ameristep was my first and oldest. The one I use most now is the Boondocks.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the Scheels Boondocks is made for Scheels by Ameristep. Or, at least, so I've been told. There are minor differences, but it is essentially the same as my Ameristep Intimidator blind. Cost is about the same too.
> 
> 
> 
> Wingmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....a crappy Ameristep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Making a statement like this I have to assume that you have no experience with the Ameristep hub style blinds. I did have one of the early Doghouse blinds and they were not the best, but the newer ones and particularly the hub style are far from crappy. I actually like my Intimidator better than plainsman's Double Bull.
> 
> huntin1
Click to expand...

I have friends that have had other Ameristep blinds which were crap. And you are right I have no experience with Ameristep hub style blinds, because I went with the best a Double Bull Darkhorse. I don't mess around with cheap products when it comes to hunting and fishing.


----------



## snowgoosehunter

I vote for the Scheels Boondocks blind. They have lots of room.


----------



## sndhillshntr

Just bought a Boondocks. They were on sale for $229. I guess they are selling out what they have and that will be it for them...Wonder why


----------



## sndhillshntr

sndhillshntr said:


> Just bought a Boondocks. They were on sale for $229. I guess they are selling out what they have and that will be it for them...Wonder why


Just returned the $229 Boondocks for the $149 Primos Vision blind. These were normally $229 and I had looked at both. They were similar so I figured I'd save myself a bit of $$$


----------



## coyote sniper

primos predator den from cabelas $150.00 awsome blind!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

